# Niles Sportsman Show



## eriewalleye (Feb 22, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone else is planning on going to the show at Niles on Friday March 2nd. If so, I will see you there.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Stop by and say Hi,will be at Corlette Fishing Club booth.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Is it Friday only or the whole weekend?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## eriewalleye (Feb 22, 2008)

Friday , Saturday , and Sunday, and I will do that Floater. See ya then!


----------



## jgriss (Feb 18, 2010)

How big is this show? Is it worth a drive from Cleveland?


----------



## Portage Lakes Bait & Tack (Jul 13, 2011)

Ron Slater from Portage Lakes Bait and Tackle will be there all 3 days. My Bass seminars will be on Saturday at 2:00 p.m., and also Sunday at 1:00 P.M.... I will be focused on the Alabama Rigs, and also Finnese fishing.


----------



## Portage Lakes Bait & Tack (Jul 13, 2011)

From what I have heard, it is supposed to be the largest in the state, with double lines going around the building all three days, especially Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## jgriss (Feb 18, 2010)

Then I will probably not come to see your seminar if I have to wait in that kind of line. ;-)


----------



## Portage Lakes Bait & Tack (Jul 13, 2011)

The lines are only long early in the morning. Gone in 1/2 hour. I think you will be pleased with this one. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2012)

jgriss said:


> How big is this show? Is it worth a drive from Cleveland?


no, just my opinion. much smaller than cleveland.


----------



## Bent Rod (Apr 14, 2006)

Does anyone have the hours for this show?
I might check it out friday am. I havent been to this one yet.


----------



## Portage Lakes Bait & Tack (Jul 13, 2011)

Friday 12-8
Sat 10-7
Sun 10-5


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

Portage Lakes Bait & Tack said:


> From what I have heard, it is supposed to be the largest in the state, with double lines going around the building all three days, especially Saturday and Sunday.


ah no it not i go every year its not bad ..no real deals ever .i have never waited to get in..and in 10 mins you can see the whole thing ...


----------



## lnsfishing (May 17, 2008)

Agree with "firstflight". I live within 15 min. and go every year. Never wait to get in. Would not drive from Cleveland to visit this one, unless I have been really bored with winter, if ya get my drift.


----------



## CatchNrelease (Mar 20, 2011)

Is it just me or was this show half the size it was ten years ago


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Took the family Sat I thought it was bad just my opinion the same things all the time nothing new at all. You can walk the whole thing twice in a 1/2 hr I think they could do better

Mark


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Buddy had free tickets to go and asked me. I said no haven't gone in years. Well him and a couple guys went. All three said no more. It was a big waste of time. Not much there and no deals. Sportsman show at ix too. Guess the days of great shows are over.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## eriewalleye (Feb 22, 2008)

viper1 said:


> Buddy had free tickets to go and asked me. I said no haven't gone in years. Well him and a couple guys went. All three said no more. It was a big waste of time. Not much there and no deals. Sportsman show at ix too. Guess the days of great shows are over.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I agree Viper, I was at Niles on Friday and there wasn't much there. I went to Erie,PA for that show on Saturday, and it was terrible. At Erie, if it wasn't for various Vol.Fire Depts. selling gun raffle tickets, charters booths and oufitters for bear hunting booths, there wouldn't have been any booths there. I swore off the shows at the IX Center 5 years ago, and I am done with Erie too now. There use to be some good shows around, but I agree, those days are gone.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2012)

Portage Lakes Bait & Tack said:


> From what I have heard, it is supposed to be the largest in the state, with double lines going around the building all three days, especially Saturday and Sunday.



bull, why would you even post this? every year it's the same thing. guys asking who's going before and guys saying how bad it was after. it's just a small show that gets the local guys out of the house. i quit these shows years ago but given my choice, if i was bored i would go to this before the ix center just to save some money.


----------



## BIGFISH1985 (Apr 4, 2008)

i was there saturday and i have been going the last several years to this one. If you are looking for good deals then don't waste your time because there really isn't none. when i can go to the store and buy the stuff for the same price thats not a deal to me. I go just to see what they have because you never know the one year i decide not to go there will be deals like crazy. I mean to get in is 6 bucks and its only one time a year its not that bad. thats just my opinion.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

I guess some of it may be me. Because I fish for walleye trolling,perch drop rigging and steel head in the creeks. I have enough rods and reels and tackle to last mine and my son's life time. I know some guys believe the newer colors and styles may work better. But I find most of that is for catching fisherman not the fish. Not interested in all the charters as we got our own boats and after 60 years and catching all the fish we need don't need a guide. If I do need replacements I try to go thru local stores. For every thing else there is Cabelaes. I use to enjoy the seminars and the shows which were directed towards improving out looks of kids to the out doors. Or hunting and fishing shows. But it's just commercialized so much it's losing the personal appeal. For quite a few years I organized as many as 3 buses to haul club members and friends up to Niles,Cleavland and Pa shows. We'd pack sandwiches and cold drinks and spend a lot of time at the shows with family,friends and kids. It was cheaper for everyone and really fun as a group. No one is interested any more. Just another way of life gone in mine and other older peoples life's.


----------

